

Pjs: Pipeable JavaScript. Another utility like sed/awk/wc but with JS - __debug__
https://github.com/danielstjules/pjs

======
__debug__
I made this simple command line tool for quickly writing map+reduce operations
on datasets with JavaScript. I think it might be useful for occasional use,
since I'm not a fan of using awk for anything non-trivial.

